# Does eating too much meat cause bowel cancer ?



## Mike N (Apr 15, 2004)

Does eating too much meat cause bowel cancer ?

My parents have been on me about eating too much meat,but i don't see any other way to realy gain muscle unless i dont eat up.
Since i started eating more meat i have been putting on alot more faster.

Whats reason why all big body builders havent died from cancer ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

if you are sure to really chew your meats to allow for proper digestion, drink adequate water and eat LOTS of fiberous veggies to encourage a healthy colon and regular movements then you are fine.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 15, 2004)

> Whats reason why all big body builders havent died from cancer ?



If eating meat would kill us, why are so many humans around today, being the carnivores that we, for so many millions of years?

As far eating your bowels away, I wouldn't worry, and follow Atherjen's advice.

Last I heard, Coffee, chocolate, eggs, Carbohydrates, Tuna fish, corn, Pork, and just about everything else would eventually kill us.....


----------



## Mike N (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for replies,just need to prove it to my parents tho

Anyone have any ideas or reading material i can give them ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

just explain to them that the only way that you would possibly get bowel cancer from eating all that meat is from not chewing it well, eating a poor diet low in fiber and not having frequent bowel movements which would lead to the meat roting in your colon and parasites begin to grow leading to illness. otherwise, personally I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Mike N (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeh,problem is with my Mum ,she thinks she is right always,since she does cancer research


----------



## physicallyelite (Apr 15, 2004)

There is an relationship between red meat consumption and colon cancer. Remember that there are many factors involved in developing cancer and this is just one possibility. It doesn't mean that all proteins (meats) will lead to cancer.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 15, 2004)

Tell your mom that if we took every precaution to prevent getting cancer we would sit in a lowly lit room of 70 degrees and never touch anything or go anywhere, drink only water, eat only fruits and vegetables, and there would still be some study that shows we are at risk for cancer.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

Oops.
I don't chew my steaks that well, or in fact cook them much beyond medium rare. Haha. I do, however, eat upwards of 80g of fiber a day.

Peace.


----------



## thrandui1 (Apr 16, 2004)

A "meta-study" (i.e. a study of studies) was made around 1998/1999 by the Public Health Authority of East Anglia (UK).

They looked at all the studies that _seemed_ to suggest that heavy meat eaters had a higher incidence of colonic cancer.

What they found, in fact, was that it was impossible to conclude that high meat consumption increased risks of that cancer.  But rather that deficiency in fruit and vegetable consumption could definitely be blamed.  (Heavy meat eaters are more likely to leave more veggies out of their diet, hence the mistaken conclusion of the earlier studies.)

In other words, a lot of meat _in itself_ probably won't increase risks of cancer (or the effects are so small that nobody has measured them yet).  However, make sure you eat plenty and a good variety of vegetables.

(Every kind of vegetables is good, not just greeny and fibrous ones, served in just about any shape or form:  including tomato, onion, cauliflower, carrot, garlic, celeriac, parsnip, Jerusalem artichoke, turnip, sweed, white asparagus, pumpkin and all gourds, endive, sweet pepper red, yellow and orange, as well as all the more obvious greeny vegetables, and all fresh herbs (parsley, basil, celantro-coriander, mint, lemonbaum, thyme, savory, sage, chervil), and all legumes and lentils, etc.  There is so much to choose from:  no reason to limit yourself to broccoli or green peas!)


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ...drink adequate water and eat LOTS of fiberous veggies to encourage a healthy colon and regular movements then you are fine.


----------

